# Qualité de réception en wifi avec un Ipod Touch



## LaurentR (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai savoir si l'achat d'un modèle récent d'Ipod Touch (J'ai un Ipod Touch V1) me fera bénéficier d'une meilleure réception en wifi et particulièrement sur le réseau Freewifi. Je suis sur Paris et pour l'instant je ne trouve pas que ce soit particulièrement efficace, en plus de la lourdeur de mise en oeuvre avec le passage obligatoire par l'interface web et login/mot de passe à chaque fois.

Merci


----------



## .Mathieu. (8 Août 2010)

Je ne pense pas que changer d'iTouch te fera gagner en réception mais télécharger une application comme celle-ci te fera gagner du temps au lieu de passer par l'interface Freewifi sur internet.


----------

